# [gcc?] divers bugs depuis changement de CFLAGS (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un certain nombre de problèmes depuis quelques jours, et il se trouve que, dans les mêmes moments, j'ai changé mes CFLAGS pour mettre CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native" au lieu de -O3 et -march=amdfam10 (de mémoire). Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais depuis, je rencontre deux types d'erreurs :

- des compilations qui ne passent pas avec deux erreurs différentes, selon les cas :

```
checking whether we are cross compiling... configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.5/work/build-x86':

configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
```

ou

```
checking whether we are cross compiling... configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cnijfilter-2.80-r1/work/cnijfilter-2.80/libs':

configure: error: cannot run C++ compiled programs.
```

Ça buggue apparemment sur du crosscompiling alors que ce n'est pas ce que je suis en train de faire.

- des softs qui ne fonctionnent plus, comme skype qui affiche cette erreur :

```
kevin@KevinPC ~ $ skype

/usr/bin/skype: ligne10: /opt/skype/skype: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

alors que 

```
kevin@KevinPC ~ $ ls -la /opt/skype/

total 25808

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root      4096 15 mars  09:06 .

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root      4096  6 mars  13:33 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      4096 15 mars  09:06 avatars

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      4096 15 mars  09:06 lang

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root audio 26404436 15 mars  09:06 skype

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      4096 15 mars  09:06 sounds
```

Même type d'erreur dans CUPS :

```
E [15/Mar/2011:09:05:31 +0100] PID 21752 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij) stopped with status 22!
```

Et 

```
KevinPC ~ # /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij 

-su: /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

Pourtant 

```
KevinPC ~ # ls -la /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 21916 30 janv. 12:17 /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij
```

.

Je ne comprends pas d'où ça peut venir. J'ai essayé de recompiler gcc et libtool mais ça ne change rien. J'ai essayé emerge -eav system mais certains paquets ne passent pas, avec les mêmes erreurs que ci-dessus. gcc-config -l renvoie bien le bon profil. Je n'ai plus d'idée pour aller pour aller plus loin, je m'en remets donc à vous. À savoir qu'en revenant aux CFLAGS d'avant, ça ne marche pas mieux. Je n'ai pas souvenir non plus d'avoir recompilé skype, cijfilter ou cups ces derniers temps, voici les versions installées :

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-im/skype-2.1.0.81  USE="qt-static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4  USE="X acl dbus gnutls java jpeg pam perl php png python ssl tiff -avahi -kerberos -ldap -ppds -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="fr -de -en -es -et -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,711 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cnijfilter-2.80  USE="(amd64) mp520 -ip3500 -ip4500 -mp140 -mp210 -mp610 -nocupsdetection -servicetools" 0 kB [?=>1]
```

Pour info :

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.37-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r2-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_965_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 14 Mar 2011 09:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amr bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm handbook iconv imap ipv6 jack java jpeg lcms mad mime mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opencore-amr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python rar raw readline session smp source speex spell sql sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos webkit wifi xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Merci beaucoup par avance.

Kevin

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Je me trompe peut-être mais ton problème ressemble très fortement à ce qui est décrit ici. (Le rapport de bug correspondant ici)

Vérifies donc si tu n'as pas un lien symbolique manquant toi aussi (tu trouveras ici les résultats attendus), ça coûte rien :p : 

```
qlist glibc|grep ld
```

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je n'ai pas trouvé de rapport de bug pour ta version de glibc (pourtant il y a d'autres utilisateurs concernés dans le topic que je t'ai donné). Tu seras peut-être obligé de faire la manip présente dans le dernier lien afin de rétablir le lien symbolique.

----------

## Kevin57

Ça ressemble bien, en effet, mais la commande que tu donnes ne renvoie aucune anomalie je pense : 

```
KevinPC ~ # qlist glibc|grep ld

/sbin/ldconfig

/lib32/ld-linux.so.2

/lib32/ld-2.13.so

/lib64/ld-linux.so.2

/lib64/ld-2.13.so

/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

/usr/bin/lddlibc4

/usr/bin/ldd

/usr/include/bits/stdio-ldbl.h

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h

/usr/include/bits/wchar-ldbl.h

/usr/include/bits/monetary-ldbl.h

/usr/include/bits/syslog-ldbl.h

/usr/include/bits/printf-ldbl.h

/usr/include/bits/libio-ldbl.h
```

Ne pourrait-il pas s'agir d'un autre lien ? Et je n'y ai jamais fait attention, mais c'est normal que /lib soit aussi vide ? 

```
KevinPC ~ # ls -ls /lib

total 28

16 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14512 15 mars  01:27 cpp

 4 drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096  9 mars  18:52 firmware

 4 drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 12 mars  11:11 modules

 4 drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096  9 mars  22:19 udev
```

edit : en revanche, la solution de ton premier lien m'a sauvé : 

```
cd /lib

ln -s ../lib32/ld-linux.so.2 .
```

As-tu une explication ?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Et je n'y ai jamais fait attention, mais c'est normal que /lib soit aussi vide ?

 

C'est vrai que cela est bizarre.

Comme tu es en x86_64, tu devrais logiquement avoir :

```
# ls -ails /lib

27 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5 17 nov.  07:25 /lib -> lib64
```

Et toutes les librairies installée physiquement dans /lib64

----------

## Kevin57

Je n'ai pas ça, j'ai plutôt : 

```
kevin@KevinPC ~ $ ls -ails /lib

total 36

663178  4 drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 15 mars  16:09 .

     2  4 drwxr-xr-x 21 root root  4096  9 mars  18:01 ..

654337 16 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 14512 15 mars  01:27 cpp

654190  4 drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096  9 mars  18:52 firmware

654342  0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    22 15 mars  16:09 ld-linux.so.2 -> ../lib32/ld-linux.so.2

654338  4 drwxr-xr-x  4 root root  4096 12 mars  11:11 modules

654362  4 drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096  9 mars  22:19 udev
```

----------

## aCOSwt

qu'as-tu dans /lib64 ?

----------

## Kevin57

Un peu plus de monde : 

```
KevinPC ~ # ls -la /lib64/

total 8112

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root    12288 15 mars  16:36 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root     4096  9 mars  18:01 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    14512  9 mars  15:14 cpp

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096  9 mars  22:13 device-mapper

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096  9 mars  18:52 dhcpcd

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root     4096  9 mars  22:13 firmware

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096 16 mai    2010 grub

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   136616 15 mars  15:36 ld-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       22 15 mars  15:37 ld-linux.so.2 -> ../lib32/ld-linux.so.2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       10 15 mars  15:37 ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -> ld-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       15  9 mars  19:41 libacl.so.1 -> libacl.so.1.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    35208  9 mars  19:41 libacl.so.1.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    14736 15 mars  15:36 libanl-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       14 15 mars  15:37 libanl.so.1 -> libanl-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       19  9 mars  17:11 libarchive.so -> libarchive.so.2.8.4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       19  9 mars  17:11 libarchive.so.2 -> libarchive.so.2.8.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   283920  9 mars  17:11 libarchive.so.2.8.4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16  9 mars  19:34 libattr.so.1 -> libattr.so.1.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    18576  9 mars  19:34 libattr.so.1.1.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17 12 mars  11:00 libblkid.so.1 -> libblkid.so.1.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   151280 12 mars  11:00 libblkid.so.1.1.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     6072 15 mars  15:36 libBrokenLocale-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       23 15 mars  15:37 libBrokenLocale.so.1 -> libBrokenLocale-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       15 15 mars  16:19 libbz2.so.1 -> libbz2.so.1.0.6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       15 15 mars  16:19 libbz2.so.1.0 -> libbz2.so.1.0.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    66736 15 mars  16:18 libbz2.so.1.0.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1608912 15 mars  15:36 libc-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       14 26 janv. 11:36 libcap.so.2 -> libcap.so.2.20

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    22888 26 janv. 11:36 libcap.so.2.20

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   190656 15 mars  15:36 libcidn-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       15 15 mars  15:37 libcidn.so.1 -> libcidn-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17  9 mars  20:07 libcom_err.so.2 -> libcom_err.so.2.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    14464  9 mars  20:06 libcom_err.so.2.1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17  9 mars  18:14 libcrack.so.2 -> libcrack.so.2.8.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    43304  9 mars  18:14 libcrack.so.2.8.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    34920 15 mars  15:36 libcrypt-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16 15 mars  15:37 libcrypt.so.1 -> libcrypt-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       12 15 mars  15:37 libc.so.6 -> libc-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       46  9 mars  22:13 libdevmapper-event-lvm2mirror.so -> device-mapper/libdevmapper-event-lvm2mirror.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root ssmtp      32 10 juin   2010 libdevmapper-event-lvm2mirror.so.2.02 -> libdevmapper-event-lvm2mirror.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       48  9 mars  22:13 libdevmapper-event-lvm2snapshot.so -> device-mapper/libdevmapper-event-lvm2snapshot.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root ssmtp      34 10 juin   2010 libdevmapper-event-lvm2snapshot.so.2.02 -> libdevmapper-event-lvm2snapshot.so

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root    10160  9 mars  22:13 libdevmapper-event-lvm2.so.2.02

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root    22680  9 mars  22:13 libdevmapper-event.so.1.02

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root   163272  9 mars  22:13 libdevmapper.so.1.02

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    14512 15 mars  15:36 libdl-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       13 15 mars  15:37 libdl.so.2 -> libdl-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       13  9 mars  20:33 libe2p.so.2 -> libe2p.so.2.3

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    32048  9 mars  20:33 libe2p.so.2.3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       13  9 mars  18:02 libeinfo.so -> libeinfo.so.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    22664  9 mars  18:02 libeinfo.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16  9 mars  20:33 libext2fs.so.2 -> libext2fs.so.2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   205720  9 mars  20:33 libext2fs.so.2.4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    92360 15 mars  01:02 libgcc_s.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16 15 mars  16:26 libgpm.so.1 -> libgpm.so.1.20.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    26928 15 mars  16:26 libgpm.so.1.20.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       21  9 mars  22:12 libgudev-1.0.so.0 -> libgudev-1.0.so.0.0.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    31336  9 mars  22:11 libgudev-1.0.so.0.0.1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17  9 mars  19:18 libhistory.so.6 -> libhistory.so.6.2

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root    39120  9 mars  19:18 libhistory.so.6.2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17  9 mars  19:04 libip4tc.so.0 -> libip4tc.so.0.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    30728  9 mars  19:04 libip4tc.so.0.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17  9 mars  19:04 libip6tc.so.0 -> libip6tc.so.0.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    30760  9 mars  19:04 libip6tc.so.0.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       15  9 mars  19:04 libipq.so.0 -> libipq.so.0.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    10448  9 mars  19:04 libipq.so.0.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16  9 mars  19:04 libiptc.so.0 -> libiptc.so.0.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     5752  9 mars  19:04 libiptc.so.0.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       11  9 mars  19:43 libiw.so -> libiw.so.30

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    35120  9 mars  19:43 libiw.so.30

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root   566976  9 mars  22:13 liblvm2app.so.2.2

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root   792744  9 mars  22:13 liblvm2cmd.so.2.02

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   534656 15 mars  15:36 libm-2.13.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    18576 15 mars  15:36 libmemusage.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       12 15 mars  15:37 libm.so.6 -> libm-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17 15 mars  16:25 libncurses.so.5 -> libncurses.so.5.8

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   350032 15 mars  16:24 libncurses.so.5.8

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       18 15 mars  16:25 libncursesw.so.5 -> libncursesw.so.5.8

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   399568 15 mars  16:24 libncursesw.so.5.8

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    88880 15 mars  15:36 libnsl-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       14 15 mars  15:37 libnsl.so.1 -> libnsl-2.13.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    31432 15 mars  15:36 libnss_compat-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       21 15 mars  15:37 libnss_compat.so.2 -> libnss_compat-2.13.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    22744 15 mars  15:36 libnss_dns-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       18 15 mars  15:37 libnss_dns.so.2 -> libnss_dns-2.13.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    51544 15 mars  15:36 libnss_files-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       20 15 mars  15:37 libnss_files.so.2 -> libnss_files-2.13.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    18680 15 mars  15:36 libnss_hesiod-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       21 15 mars  15:37 libnss_hesiod.so.2 -> libnss_hesiod-2.13.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    47472 15 mars  15:36 libnss_nis-2.13.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    51512 15 mars  15:36 libnss_nisplus-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       22 15 mars  15:37 libnss_nisplus.so.2 -> libnss_nisplus-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       18 15 mars  15:37 libnss_nis.so.2 -> libnss_nis-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       20  9 mars  19:58 libntfs-3g.so -> libntfs-3g.so.80.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       20  9 mars  19:58 libntfs-3g.so.80 -> libntfs-3g.so.80.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   316128  9 mars  19:58 libntfs-3g.so.80.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       12  9 mars  17:20 libpamc.so -> libpamc.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17  9 mars  17:20 libpamc.so.0 -> libpamc.so.0.82.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    14400  9 mars  17:20 libpamc.so.0.82.1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16  9 mars  17:20 libpam_misc.so -> libpam_misc.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       21  9 mars  17:20 libpam_misc.so.0 -> libpam_misc.so.0.82.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    14392  9 mars  17:20 libpam_misc.so.0.82.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       11  9 mars  17:20 libpam.so -> libpam.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16  9 mars  17:20 libpam.so.0 -> libpam.so.0.83.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    55712  9 mars  17:20 libpam.so.0.83.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     6096 15 mars  15:36 libpcprofile.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16  9 mars  19:47 libpcre.so.0 -> libpcre.so.0.0.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   243776  9 mars  19:47 libpcre.so.0.0.1

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root    64192 15 mars  16:22 libproc-3.2.8.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16 15 mars  16:25 libproc.so -> libproc-3.2.8.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   135565 15 mars  15:36 libpthread-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       18 15 mars  15:37 libpthread.so.0 -> libpthread-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       10  9 mars  18:02 librc.so -> librc.so.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    47440  9 mars  18:02 librc.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       18  9 mars  19:18 libreadline.so.6 -> libreadline.so.6.2

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root   287960  9 mars  19:18 libreadline.so.6.2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    84624 15 mars  15:36 libresolv-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17 15 mars  15:37 libresolv.so.2 -> libresolv-2.13.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    35656 15 mars  15:36 librt-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       13 15 mars  15:37 librt.so.1 -> librt-2.13.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    18504 15 mars  15:36 libSegFault.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       12  9 mars  20:07 libss.so.2 -> libss.so.2.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    27008  9 mars  20:06 libss.so.2.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       17 15 mars  16:21 libsysfs.so.2 -> libsysfs.so.2.0.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    47488 15 mars  16:19 libsysfs.so.2.0.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    37714 15 mars  15:36 libthread_db-1.0.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       19 15 mars  15:37 libthread_db.so.1 -> libthread_db-1.0.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16  9 mars  22:12 libudev.so.0 -> libudev.so.0.9.3

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    59824  9 mars  22:11 libudev.so.0.9.3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       19 15 mars  16:36 libusb-0.1.so.4 -> libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    35968 15 mars  16:35 libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    10464 15 mars  15:36 libutil-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       15 15 mars  15:37 libutil.so.1 -> libutil-2.13.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16 12 mars  11:00 libuuid.so.1 -> libuuid.so.1.3.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    18784 12 mars  11:00 libuuid.so.1.3.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       12 15 mars  16:20 libwrap.so -> libwrap.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       16 15 mars  16:20 libwrap.so.0 -> libwrap.so.0.7.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    36392 15 mars  16:18 libwrap.so.0.7.6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       19  9 mars  19:04 libxtables.so.5 -> libxtables.so.5.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    35272  9 mars  19:04 libxtables.so.5.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       13 15 mars  16:19 libz.so.1 -> libz.so.1.2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root    96632 15 mars  16:17 libz.so.1.2.5

drwxr-xr-x  2 root ssmtp    4096  9 mars  17:22 mdev

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root     4096 26 févr. 23:49 modules

drwxr-xr-x 10 root ssmtp    4096  9 mars  18:02 rc

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root     4096  9 mars  19:36 rcscripts

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096  9 mars  21:38 security

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root     4096  9 mars  22:23 udev

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 21 mai    2010 xtables
```

----------

## guilc

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> edit : en revanche, la solution de ton premier lien m'a sauvé : 
> 
> ```
> cd /lib
> 
> ...

 

Ce lien ne me plait pas du tout pour un systeme 64 bits...Utiliser le linker 32 bits est juste un non-sens !

Pour en avoir le coeur net, que donne, histoire de voir ce qu'autodétecte gcc :

```
gcc -Q -march=native --help=target
```

----------

## aCOSwt

Vérifie les différences entre tes répertoires dans /lib et les même dans /lib64

Au pire, tu peux backuper ton /lib, tout virer ce qu'il y a dedans et réinstaller le link lib -> lib64

OU

Backuper ton /lib64, copier dedans le contenu de /lib, virer le contenu de /lib et réinstaller le link

----------

## Kevin57

```
KevinPC ~ # gcc -Q -march=native --help=target

The following options are target specific:

  -m128bit-long-double              [disabled]

  -m32                              [disabled]

  -m3dnow                           [disabled]

  -m3dnowa                          [disabled]

  -m64                              [enabled]

  -m80387                           [enabled]

  -m96bit-long-double               [enabled]

  -mabi=                            

  -mabm                             [enabled]

  -maccumulate-outgoing-args        [disabled]

  -maes                             [disabled]

  -malign-double                    [disabled]

  -malign-functions=                

  -malign-jumps=                    

  -malign-loops=                    

  -malign-stringops                 [enabled]

  -march=                           amdfam10

  -masm=                            

  -mavx                             [disabled]

  -mbranch-cost=                    

  -mcld                             [disabled]

  -mcmodel=                         

  -mcrc32                           [disabled]

  -mcx16                            [enabled]

  -mfancy-math-387                  [enabled]

  -mfma                             [disabled]

  -mfma4                            [disabled]

  -mforce-drap                      [disabled]

  -mfp-ret-in-387                   [enabled]

  -mfpmath=                         

  -mfused-madd                      [enabled]

  -mglibc                           [enabled]

  -mhard-float                      [enabled]

  -mieee-fp                         [enabled]

  -mincoming-stack-boundary=        

  -minline-all-stringops            [disabled]

  -minline-stringops-dynamically    [disabled]

  -mintel-syntax                    [disabled]

  -mlarge-data-threshold=           

  -mlwp                             [disabled]

  -mmmx                             [disabled]

  -mmovbe                           [disabled]

  -mms-bitfields                    [disabled]

  -mno-align-stringops              [disabled]

  -mno-fancy-math-387               [disabled]

  -mno-push-args                    [disabled]

  -mno-red-zone                     [disabled]

  -mno-sse4                         [enabled]

  -momit-leaf-frame-pointer         [disabled]

  -mpc                              

  -mpclmul                          [disabled]

  -mpopcnt                          [enabled]

  -mpreferred-stack-boundary=       

  -mpush-args                       [enabled]

  -mrecip                           [disabled]

  -mred-zone                        [enabled]

  -mregparm=                        

  -mrtd                             [disabled]

  -msahf                            [enabled]

  -msoft-float                      [disabled]

  -msse                             [disabled]

  -msse2                            [disabled]

  -msse2avx                         [disabled]

  -msse3                            [disabled]

  -msse4                            [disabled]

  -msse4.1                          [disabled]

  -msse4.2                          [disabled]

  -msse4a                           [disabled]

  -msseregparm                      [disabled]

  -mssse3                           [disabled]

  -mstack-arg-probe                 [disabled]

  -mstackrealign                    [enabled]

  -mstringop-strategy=              

  -mtls-dialect=                    

  -mtls-direct-seg-refs             [enabled]

  -mtune=                           amdfam10

  -muclibc                          [disabled]

  -mveclibabi=                      

  -mxop                             [disabled]
```

----------

## guilc

```
-mtune=                           amdfam10 
```

Donc c'est déja ça, il détecte la bonne archi. Tu peux éliminer le changement de cflags, le problème ne vient pas de là  :Wink: 

Comme dit plus haut, ton /lib devrait être un lien vers /lib64.

Je ferais comme dit aCOSwt : backup de /lib, puis "ln -s /lib64 /lib"

Vu les dates des répertoires dedans, le changement est récent. Je dirais 9 mars. Date d'apparition des répertoires firmware et udev dans /lib.

Dans l'idéal, il faudrait merger leur contenu... Je pense aux modules kernel de /lib/modules, les éventuels firmwares dans /lib/firmware ainsi que les packages qui installent des trucs dans /lib/udev :

```
# qfile /lib/udev/

sys-power/upower (/lib/udev)

media-sound/alsa-utils (/lib/udev)

sys-fs/udisks (/lib/udev)

```

----------

## Kevin57

OK je vais m'occuper de ça, merci. Mais comment ça peut se faire que ça soit dans cet état ?

Par contre, je ne comprends pas la fin de ton message...

edit : j'ai comparé (ça va vite, les dossiers sont presque vides dans /lib), tous les fichiers de /lib sont présents dans /lib64 sauf, dans modules, le dernier kernel qui n'est que dans /lib. Du coup, si je supprime tout mon /lib, que je fais un lien symbolique de /lib64 à /lib et que je recompile le kernel, puis system et world (on prend pas de risques), ça devrait être bon, non ?

----------

## guilc

Hop je reprends en plus clair  :Smile: 

Visiblement, ton /lib n'est plus un lien vers /lib64 depuis le 9 mars (compte tenu des dates des fichiers dans /lib).

Voir ce qu'il s'est passé à cette date ?

Le but est de restaurer la situation, refaire de /lib un lien vers /lib64. Donc mettre de coté /lib et refaure le lien.

MAIS, depuis le 9 mars, il a eu du mouvement sur ton système, et des paquets ont installé des choses dans /lib. D'où la nécessité de reprendre le contenu de /lib et de le remerger dans /lib64.

Si tu as recompilé un kernel et des modules, il y a des choses dans /lib/modules

Les firmwares (mis là par le noyau ou par des packages de portage) => /lib/firmwares

Les fichiers installés par portage dans /lib/udev, chez moi il y a des fichiers de ces packages : sys-power/upower, media-sound/alsa-utils et sys-fs/udisks. Tu peux vérifier avec la commande "qfile /lib/udev". En temps normal ils arrivent physiquement dans /lib64 à cause du lien, mais chez toi comme le lien n'était plus présent ils sont arrivés dans /lib directement !

----------

## guilc

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Du coup, si je supprime tout mon /lib, que je fais un lien symbolique de /lib64 à /lib et que je recompile le kernel, puis system et world (on prend pas de risques), ça devrait être bon, non ?

 

Oui

Tant que tu y es, vérifie que le lien /usr/lib vers /usr/lib64 n'a pas subi le même sort  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

OK, alors je réponds pour voir si j'ai compris :

J'ai fait un backup de /lib (/lib.back). J'ai vidé /lib, puis ln -s /lib64 /lib. Du coup, j'ai maintenant 

```
KevinPC ~ # ls -ails /lib

total 8

663178 4 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 15 mars  17:10 .

     2 4 drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 15 mars  17:09 ..

654190 0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 15 mars  17:10 lib64 -> /lib64
```

Si les dossiers contenus dans /lib sont récents, ça veut dire que ce qu'ils contiennent est plus récent que ce qu'il y a dans /lib64 ? Si oui, est-ce que je peux copier le contenu des dossiers dans les dossiers équivalents de /lib64 ?

Edit : au passage, après avoir fait ça, mon kernel ne compile plus, j'ai dû enlever un truc :

```
make[1]: ***  Aucune règle pour fabriquer la cible « /lib/firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin », nécessaire pour « firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin.gen.o ». Arrêt.
```

Edit 2 : pour /usr/lib ça a l'air bon : 

```
KevinPC linux # ls -ails /usr/lib

1062662 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5 10 juin   2010 /usr/lib -> lib64
```

Par contre, ce que j'ai fait doit être faux, je me retrouve avec /lib/lib64...

Edit 3 : j'avais dû faire une mauvaise manip, j'ai supprimé /lib et refait le lien et ça semble aller mieux, je refais un essai.

Edit 4 : c'est bon, j'ai tout recompilé et tout semble bien se passer. Merci beaucoup!

----------

